# Euro 2012 - anyone watching?



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I love Toronto during the World Cup, EURO will pale in comparison but the city is already starting to bubble with excitement

I don't pay much attention to domestic cups but at the international level I find it very enjoyable.

Love or hate Footy you can't deny that it's the biggest sport in the world.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm in!!!

Orange (Netherland) all the way!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Me too! England all the way. ( it's almost like hoping for the Leafs). I was still in England in '66 when they won the cup, and just landed in Canada in '67 to watch the Leafs win. Since then ........................... pffftt!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Super excited for the Euros. No Scotland in there to disappoint me, so I'm free to enjoy the tournament as a neutral. Russia looked good today, but as always, its best to wait and see how the usual powerhouses perform in their first games ie Spain and Germany.

It'll be interesting to see how England do in their first two games without Wayne Rooney. If they can win at lest one, they should be in good shape.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My wife is visiting family in Poland later this month. I'm not going with her this year.

I'm cheering for Poland...but I have no idea as to how strong their team is in comparison to other countries.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

greco said:


> My wife is visiting family in Poland later this month. I'm not going with her this year.
> 
> I'm cheering for Poland...but I have no idea as to how strong their team is in comparison to other countries.
> 
> ...


Here's the world ranking: FIFA.com - The FIFA/Coca-Cola World Ranking - Ranking Table


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Had the chance to attend the Bundesliga season opener in Munchen a couple of yrs ago w/ my dad, a lot of the Bayern players we saw then are on the national team now.

Did you know that Schweinsteiger transliterates to "pig climber"? Based on that info I'll let you make your own jokes about the actor (Rod Steiger).


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn Danmark...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Here's the world ranking: FIFA.com - The FIFA/Coca-Cola World Ranking - Ranking Table


Thanks Ti-Ron...Poland is ranked 62nd !!...ouch !

Oh well...they did score the first goal with Greece and ended up with a score of 
Poland 1, Greece 1.

It is wonderful that Poland, as a country, to be co-hosting with the Ukraine.

Form what I have read, Germany and the Netherlands are ranked high for winning this.
*Which team do GC members think will be the overall winner? 
*
Cheers

Dave


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Some of you need a little more incentive to start watching the Worlds greatest game ....


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

See if Scotland were in it this year I'd go daft! My family from Kilmarnock and all.........


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, I always root for Scotland, dad was a Glaswegian so it's in the blood, even though I was born in England.




ThePass said:


> See if Scotland were in it this year I'd go daft! My family from Kilmarnock and all.........


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I have not been able to watch all the games due to work but have been keeping up with the games on my BB. Italy vs England should be a very entertaining match. GO AZZURI!!!!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I think not 



mario said:


> I have not been able to watch all the games due to work but have been keeping up with the games on my BB. Italy vs England should be a very entertaining match. GO AZZURI!!!!!!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I think not


Which part? The entertaining match or GO AZZURI? LOL...I have a feeling both.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Definitely both  This could be like watching sap run if they both go into their defensive shells. England will be hard pressed to win this, they'll need to play a damn site better than that last match.




mario said:


> Which part? The entertaining match or GO AZZURI? LOL...I have a feeling both.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I missed the England/Ukraine game this week seeing as I'm working nights. But watched the highlights. I'b be bitter too if I were the Ukraine!

Italy will be a great match, and I'll miss that too. Out all day Sunday.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

ThePass said:


> I missed the England/Ukraine game this week seeing as I'm working nights.
> and I'll miss that too. Out all day Sunday.


You should get one of them new-fangled videotape recorders!

Word of advice: Make sure you get VHS and not Betamax!~


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, that Czaech Republic vs Portugal game was a snooze-fest. I'm hoping for better things for the other quarter-finals.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks like it coming down to:

Czech Republic
Spain 
Germany
England

....maybe

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't think your watching because Portugal won 1-0 over Czech Republic.


greco said:


> Looks like it coming down to:
> 
> Czech Republic
> Spain
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mario said:


> I don't think your watching because Portugal won 1-0 over Czech Republic.


You are correct, I haven't been watching all of the games.
I checked the standings on a website and then realized the website was not up-to-date.

Let me correct my previous post:

Czech vs Portugal (Portugal won 1 to 0)

Germany vs Greece (June 22nd)

Spain vs France (June 23rd)

England vs Italy (June 24th)



Cheers

Dave


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Dave,

I thought in your original post you were giving some sort of prediction to the outcome of those games. My apoligies.


greco said:


> You are correct, I haven't been watching all of the games.
> I checked the standings on a website and then realized the website was not up-to-date.
> 
> Let me correct my previous post:
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mario....No need to apologize. I can see why you would read my original post that way.

Who are you cheering for?

Dave


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Azzuri! As davetcan mentioned the Italy vs England match might be a snoozefest if both squads drop back in some sort of defensive game. Hopefully both teams go at each other full throttle and make it entertaining!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> You should get one of them new-fangled videotape recorders!
> 
> Word of advice: Make sure you get VHS and not Betamax!~



I still HAVE my old betamax and tapes!

I do have a PVR, but with all the hype it's impossible to not hear the result so I'm better off just watching the highlights.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll cheer for any team but Portugal. Hate how Ronaldo is such a prima donna wuss always telling the ref and assistants how to call the game. Other POR players scream out in pain with the slightest brush of an arm - man up, for heaven's sake! Love to see some of those guys play in the Scottish/Irish/Welsh leagues - they'd be laughed out of the stadium.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't get me started on Ronaldo, LOL.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Viva Azzurri! Although it came down to penalty kicks it was a great game. Italy was the best team on the pitch but England played well.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Italy were the better team and England NEVER win on kicks 




mario said:


> Viva Azzurri! Although it came down to penalty kicks it was a great game. Italy was the best team on the pitch but England played well.


----------



## jimi (Feb 10, 2010)

yea england were outplayed ,lucky do make the penalties...good game though ..jimi from kilwinning......opps now hamilton...ehhh


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Italy thru to semis, Ashley squared breaks the hearts of England fans in PK's. The team with superior quality prevailed today, IMO. How about Pirlo's effort, huh?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mario said:


> Viva Azzurri! Although it came down to penalty kicks it was a great game. Italy was the best team on the pitch but England played well.


I started watching at the second half. What a game !! 
Italy outplayed England (IMHO also) and I was so happy that Italy won...Viva Azzurri !!

I celebrated with a glass of Italian primitivo. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Where the hell is the "don't like" button ??? 



greco said:


> I started watching at the second half. What a game !!
> Italy outplayed England (IMHO also) and I was so happy that Italy won...Viva Azzurri !!
> 
> I celebrated with a glass of Italian primitivo.
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Where the hell is the "don't like" button ???


Found it.... Dislike | Like | Share 

If you don't like primitivo, you might prefer a Chianti or a Barolo...or possibly an Amarone ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

England didn't do much for their own cause. Too many unforced turnovers, lack of quality in their attack, although that's perhaps the best match their somewhat aging backfield has played in recent memory. Hart did very well in the regular and extra time.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Viva Azzuri!!!! Total domination by Italy over Germany. Bring on Spain!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ahhhh Jesus, this could be brutal.


(way to go  )





mario said:


> Viva Azzuri!!!! Total domination by Italy over Germany. Bring on Spain!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm quite shocked by the performance of Germany. I truly thought they would be the winner's of Euro 2012.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Me too, unbelievable.



mario said:


> I'm quite shocked by the performance of Germany. I truly thought they would be the winner's of Euro 2012.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I think I may have been won over by the Azzurri. 



mario said:


> I'm quite shocked by the performance of Germany. I truly thought they would be the winner's of Euro 2012.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats to Spain! They totally dominated in every aspect of the final game. The Azzuri looked tired and it showed.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Condolences! 2nd goal was amazing.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Condolences! 2nd goal was amazing.


No need for condolences...the better team won. And yes that goal was amazing.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

mario said:


> No need for condolences...the better team won. And yes that goal was amazing.


+1! very exciting.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mario said:


> Congrats to Spain! They totally dominated in every aspect of the final game. The Azzuri looked tired and it showed.


That totally sums it up.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mario said:


> Viva Azzuri!!!! Total domination by Italy over Germany. Bring on Spain!


How do you say "zero" in Italian?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> How do you say "zero" in Italian?



You say "zero".


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mario said:


> You say "zero".


 ...with tears in your eyes.

Dave


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

greco said:


> ...with tears in your eyes.
> 
> Dave



Actually no. I am very happy Italy got that far in the tournament. Would have been nice to have upset Spain but that was not in the cards. Again...congrats to Spain!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't worry, you've still got Monica.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> How do you say "zero" in Italian?



You must be German. kkjuw


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My "with tears in your eyes" comment was not intended to be taken all that seriously.

However, I do wish that Italy would have scored at least one goal.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

greco said:


> My "with tears in your eyes" comment was not intended to be taken all that seriously.
> 
> However, I do wish that Italy would have scored at least one goal.
> 
> ...



LOL...no need to worry about your post! I wish they would have scored 1 goal for honour.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I was supporting Spain in today's game, but it's unfortunate Italy had to play most of the second half with ten men. I assumed this one would go to penalty kicks.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mario said:


> You must be German. kkjuw


Although my grandfather was Bayern, I am Canadian :smilie_flagge17: Curious, if a 2-1 score is "total domination", what you would call Sunday's result?

Although Spain has been in a class apart for the past 5 yrs & DFB likely would not have beaten them either, I am still basking in the silence currently emanating from (S)toney Creek.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTCNwgzM2rQ


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> Although my grandfather is Bavarian, I am Canadian :smilie_flagge17:. If a 2-1 score is "total domination", just curious what you would call Sunday's result.
> 
> To be fair, Spain has been in a class apart for the past 5 yrs, DFB would not have beaten them either. This being said, I am basking in the silence currently emanating from Woodbridge.


LOL.....I would call it a total asskicking by Spain! Sound ok?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mario said:


> LOL.....I would call it a total asskicking by Spain! Sound ok?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


Works for me. Your acceptance of defeat is refreshing & not something that one normally associates with the forza azzuri (exhibit A: Balotelli's post-game temper tantrum). 

Next World Cup is going to be a good one. Adding Brasil & Argentina to the mix will be fantastic. Everyone will be gunning for the Spaniards, but if they're 100% healthy (i.e. David Villa in the line up) they will be hard to dethrone. A lot of pundits were knocking their defense but their strategy of not letting the other team touch the ball was rather effective.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mario said:


> LOL.....I would call it a total asskicking by Spain! Sound ok?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk



Ooh, I got another one. How about calling it a Spanish lesson? Cuz they sure schooled the azzuri. Get it?


----------

